# Trying to replace front speakers in '02 Sentra



## brianmcgann (Nov 5, 2007)

My left front speaker in my 2002 Nissan Sentra no longer works. I got a cheap replacement speaker at Walmart and I'm trying to install it. I've got the old speaker out, however the new speaker has 2 connections, one labeled "+" and the other "-". The connection for the Nissan, however, has just the 2 wires connected to one plastic piece that "plugged in" to the old speaker that came with the car. There is no way to connect this "plug" to the new speaker. Any thoughts? Sorry, I am clueless and I'm not looking for a fancy set up. Just want the speaker to work!


----------



## Icon_One (Dec 11, 2007)

Figure out which wire is positive and which one is negative and just strip back the plastic wrap on the wire and dont cut the wire.


----------

